# Dog poisoning



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

So I took all five of my mini dachshunds to the 'dog beach' near polis with a friend.. They had a great time!! Swam ran around and gene neurally went crazy... I. The way back to the Car park and truck one of my males went diving into a bush.. I quickly got him out.. However he started the typical symptoms of poisoning .. Foaming at the mouth , throwing up , shaking, shivering and then also foam at his back end.. I rushed him to the vets In Paphos , where they quickly diagnosed severe poisoning , he spent 5 hours on drips and medication but he pulled through thank God.. It was a lesson for me to keep them all on leads and also so sad to realize the truth is even near a dog beach there is poison.. Theo is ok, the rest had a great time on the beach swimming etc but just on the way back to the truck Theo obviously ate something bad .. Sad as it is I have learnt the hard way..the vests were fantastic.. I was in tears... I will just be more careful and wise in the future and thank God I got him straight to the vets in time:: if anyone has alerts about poisoning please let me know ! Thanks .. Jen


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh dear, so sorry to hear that Jen. Thank heavens he has survived though. 
It goes to show you can never be too careful


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Worldwanderer said:


> ?..if anyone has alerts about poisoning please let me know ! Thanks .. Jen


Although we live in Polis, we use D & N Vets in Paphos, and they have a text alert system to quickly pass on the location of any incidences of poisoning so that they can be avoided. Your case is the first one that I have heard of which has been reported in the Polis/Latchi area - the most common alert we get is for Dilitiriasi. I'm so glad that your case was quickly and successfully dealt with.

By the way, you can buy kits from most vets to immediately deal with poison including venomous snake bites. They cost around €20 and where necessary, the injection slows down the dog's metabolism which can in turn slow down the spread of poison/venom in their veins. Well worth having one in the car, which may give the extra time needed to reach the vet for expert help...


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Worldwanderer said:


> ...so sad to realize the truth is even near a dog beach there is poison.


Although you were on the designated dog beach here, be aware that during the Summer on that same beach, many Cypriots will still shout at you that dogs are not allowed there (even though they are). Perhaps it was one of these individuals who decided to leave poison there.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank for everyone for your advice, I will buy a kit for sure.. It was such a shame because those on the beach we're so
Nice but I had noticed someone up on the hill lurking around and watching the dogs.. Who knows. But have learnt a valuable lesson..will sign up for the alerts..


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The possibility of poisoning is still a very real one as so many ex-pats have found out, including ourselves.

Following our incident we ensured that that our dog had a plastic muzzle whenever he was let loose. This ensures he won't pick up any poison and was completely effective for us.

Pete


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

That's a very good idea... I'm going to buy some from shampooch this week, as they have small enough ones .. Yes it is sad, but theo a ok and ready to Bounce back.. But I will be much more careful in the future.. Having spoken to the goat Herders here in the valley they have assured me that there is no poison but obviously with the shooting season coming up not to take them out unless the goat herds are out lol!! Thanks everyone for all your helpful advice all duly noted and will rectify muzzles etc !!


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

well hello everyone again! seems my dogs are accident prone... Theo recovered a ok; the vets in Paphos were fantastic.. then me and my daughter took three out of the five dogs on a long hike near Pagania, great! so beautiful...however4 miles into the hike troublesome (i.e. Theo the explorer ) went over the edge of a deep gorge, the ground gave way and he had spotted something he was after, Taruiel followed, then Pippin, all of them after falling, and rolling down the bank/scree and howling ran around until I dropped down to get them.. its a miracle they were all ok; however Taurine (as i thought give it a few minutes after the adrenaline stops and we will see where they ache!) well she couldn't walk, had clearly damaged her front leg; not broken but I was convinced fractured.. carried back 4 miles and a few days later and a vets visit, (he said Dogs are very spaciously aware and he had never treated a Dog going over the edge so to speak!) Tauriel recovered, she had fractured bones in her front leg, little bits had disjointed but after a lot of FORCED rest she is a ok.. seems my dogs are hazardous led by Theo. we keep them on leads most of the time, but watching the vets reaction was priceless ; 32 years in practise and he had never known of one dog he had treated going over a cliff...what with the previous weeks poisoning on Theoden he just looked at me and said 'you must pray for your dogs guardian angels'!! well yes...that, muzzles, injections for snake and poisoning, leads, etc etc and I'm hoping we are good to go!!
In Israel yes they ran off after wolverine or foxes but they were all leashed after said events.. we have not had quite such an interesting time with them until now! and we have only been here 4 weeks! hunting season having started this am sent Theo into convulsions. It was crazy in our valley, so the dogs only let out with me in limited area and walked up at the dam after a reccee to make sure it was 'all clear' .. it was like the M1 with off roaders and dogs and it sounded like we were in yet another war zone (having previously experienced this) we do have a bell on theo now to hopefully ward of snakes as suggested by other posters.. and yes we came across one on our 8 mile hike, but it slithered away quickly on these approach and his bell. should they not be in hibernation so to speak now? also again a reminder from Veronica perhaps when one should worry about the caterpillars??? good advice ll round, you just need to be alert, prepared and have a good vet on hand..and know how to inject!! all is calm now thankfully!!


----------



## Junction (Aug 26, 2016)

Worldwanderer said:


> well hello everyone again! seems my dogs are accident prone... Theo recovered a ok; the vets in Paphos were fantastic.. then me and my daughter took three out of the five dogs on a long hike near Pagania, great! so beautiful...however4 miles into the hike troublesome (i.e. Theo the explorer ) went over the edge of a deep gorge, the ground gave way and he had spotted something he was after, Taruiel followed, then Pippin, all of them after falling, and rolling down the bank/scree and howling ran around until I dropped down to get them.. its a miracle they were all ok; however Taurine (as i thought give it a few minutes after the adrenaline stops and we will see where they ache!) well she couldn't walk, had clearly damaged her front leg; not broken but I was convinced fractured.. carried back 4 miles and a few days later and a vets visit, (he said Dogs are very spaciously aware and he had never treated a Dog going over the edge so to speak!) Tauriel recovered, she had fractured bones in her front leg, little bits had disjointed but after a lot of FORCED rest she is a ok.. seems my dogs are hazardous led by Theo. we keep them on leads most of the time, but watching the vets reaction was priceless ; 32 years in practise and he had never known of one dog he had treated going over a cliff...what with the previous weeks poisoning on Theoden he just looked at me and said 'you must pray for your dogs guardian angels'!! well yes...that, muzzles, injections for snake and poisoning, leads, etc etc and I'm hoping we are good to go!!
> In Israel yes they ran off after wolverine or foxes but they were all leashed after said events.. we have not had quite such an interesting time with them until now! and we have only been here 4 weeks! hunting season having started this am sent Theo into convulsions. It was crazy in our valley, so the dogs only let out with me in limited area and walked up at the dam after a reccee to make sure it was 'all clear' .. it was like the M1 with off roaders and dogs and it sounded like we were in yet another war zone (having previously experienced this) we do have a bell on theo now to hopefully ward of snakes as suggested by other posters.. and yes we came across one on our 8 mile hike, but it slithered away quickly on these approach and his bell. should they not be in hibernation so to speak now? also again a reminder from Veronica perhaps when one should worry about the caterpillars??? good advice ll round, you just need to be alert, prepared and have a good vet on hand..and know how to inject!! all is calm now thankfully!!


Snakes hibernate when it is cold and for now there is a LOT around. we see viper babies almost every day


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you'll find that this first Sunday of hunting will be the most manic. If it follows the pattern of the last few years, each successive hunting day will get quieter.

You can relax on the processional caterpillars for a while. They will appear late spring and you will see the "cotton wool" nests hanging in the pine trees.

Pete


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Pete, it was MANIC!!! and so many close to our house one was a bit scared to put ones head above the parapet! and a whole lot of screeching and screaming coming from the hunters.. I do hope it gets calmer. How often does this happen per week?? I know it goes on for two months but how many times a week? PS Still have your light.. thought I could bring it up to Fyti when you meet next Thursday if you just remind me off time and place! thanks


----------



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

*Polis dog beach*

So glad Theo ok. I don't understand why the poison is put down in the first place....any ideas?? We are hoping to move to Polis 2017 with Basil dog and its really worrying me. Also did not know there was a dog beach near Polis...whereabouts? ...Best wishes Tina


----------



## Junction (Aug 26, 2016)

Tina L said:


> So glad Theo ok. I don't understand why the poison is put down in the first place....any ideas?? We are hoping to move to Polis 2017 with Basil dog and its really worrying me. Also did not know there was a dog beach near Polis...whereabouts? ...Best wishes Tina


In my opinion 95% of all dog poisonings are accidents. Farmers that put out poison to fight vermins like carob rats that spread really nasty bacteria with there urine, and other. Very few poisonings are targeting dogs, but some are. Hunters that try to kill other hunters dogs, neighbors tired of dogs barking thru the night. Poison is a very blunt weapon. And then there are some reaaly mean humans that dom it for fun.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Worldwanderer said:


> Thanks Pete, it was MANIC!!! and so many close to our house one was a bit scared to put ones head above the parapet! and a whole lot of screeching and screaming coming from the hunters.. I do hope it gets calmer. How often does this happen per week?? I know it goes on for two months but how many times a week? PS Still have your light.. thought I could bring it up to Fyti when you meet next Thursday if you just remind me off time and place! thanks


The indiscriminate nature of the hunting parallels that of the effects of the pest poisoning. I have on several occasions had pellets raining down while out walking in the bush during the hunting season. Probably the saddest place to record the start of the hunting season is from a hospital bed - several years ago my wife badly fractured her leg and had her operation postponed almost a day in Limassol hospital due to flood of more serious gunshot wounds coming in (one, a young boy with half his face shot off). For the record, my wife's surgery was superb.


----------



## debbiea (Nov 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear. This is quite common in Cyprus so you have to be vigilant at all times.


----------

